# Integra DTR 30.4 cuts out audio every 10 secs during Dark Knight Rises



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi

With my receiver and D K Rises the audio cuts out every 10 secs or so. 

Any ideas??


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I had problems with that disc in two players first audio only then the other only picture. Then I reloaded the disk in my first player it took forever to load but after that it played fine. Then I bought an oppo-103. But maybe try different audio setting I had to do that with total recall


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

B- one said:


> I had problems with that disc in two players first audio only then the other only picture. Then I reloaded the disk in my first player it took forever to load but after that it played fine. Then I bought an oppo-103. But maybe try different audio setting I had to do that with total recall


Hi
Thanks. Try which audio setting on the Blu ray player or receiver?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Receiver


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

B- one said:


> Receiver


What setting exactly am I looking for to adjust?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I just tried to recreate the issue to be sure but nothing happened this time. I assume other movies play fine for you? I'm pretty sure I only hit the movie/tv button on receivers remote it has a red line under it. Again my audio issues were on total recall and have changed players since then. Hope it works for you. Is your firmware current?


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

B- one said:


> I just tried to recreate the issue to be sure but nothing happened this time. I assume other movies play fine for you? I'm pretty sure I only hit the movie/tv button on receivers remote it has a red line under it. Again my audio issues were on total recall and have changed players since then. Hope it works for you. Is your firmware current?


I will try it

Yes all current

Other movies have no issues whatsoever. 

Only DK rises


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe exchange for a new disc? Or try it on another system. Could you borrow one from a friend that doesn't have the issue that could help tell if its the disk also


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Have you tried using analog audio out from the player to the Integra's analog input? Disable HDMI audio, try using SPDIF and set your player so it convert Dolby/DTS to PCM output.


----------

